# One of my rats has bumblefoot!



## Tentel (Apr 30, 2008)

It started a few months ago when I decided that care-fresh was just getting too expensive, so I decided to buy some cheaper Aspen shavings.

Within ten minutes I noticed that both my girls, Murphy and Betty Lou, had developed bleeding sores on their feet.

I immediatly rushed back to the store and bought care-fresh, and within a week Murphy's feet were all healed and she has never had a problem since.

Betty lou never got better though, and her bumblefoot has gotten pretty bad. Within the past month or so, I've noticed that bleeding has become more common, though as seems to be normal, she shows no signs of discomfort.


I've been doing some research on these forums and on google, and I have read that the product Blue-Kote seems to be my best bet for helping her out.

I've found some sites via google that sell it pretty inexpensivly, but I was wondering if anybody has any recommendations on the best place to buy it from?

Alo, I've seen it as a aerosol spray can, and as a cream. Which would be the best?



Thanks
-Tim


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bumble foot isn't too bad and my best treatment so far was the blu-kote. I would stay faaaar away from a spray (this stuff stains like you wouldn't believe!!), I used the liquid. Dipped a Q-tip in it and smeared it over the bumble.

Soft clean surfaces and a treatment is your best plan. I have never had issues with rats developing bumblefoot on aspen. Just the fat, old and genetically predisposed rats contracted it.


----------



## Tentel (Apr 30, 2008)

The particular Aspen I was using was really cheapy and rough.

I had a bad feeling about it as soon as I opened up the bag.

I'd used other more expensive brands of Aspen with no problem.


----------

